# absoluter Pfad anzeigen



## TMK (22. März 2004)

Es gibt doch sicher einen Identifier für den absoluten Pfad des Verzeichnisses in dem man eine Datei öffnet oder? Sorry aber habs nirgendwo gefunden, bitte antwortet schnell


----------



## Tim C. (22. März 2004)

```
echo $_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT'];
```


----------



## TMK (22. März 2004)

vielen dank


----------



## TMK (22. März 2004)

das war doch nicht der Befehl den ich brauchte. Ich brauche den Identifier der mir das aktuelle Verzeichnis, indem die Datei geöffnet wurde anzeigt, den absoluten Pfad


----------



## _voodoo (23. März 2004)

```
$_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"];
```

Selber rauszufinden indem du eine PHP Datei mit Inhalt "echo phpinfo();" in ein Unterverzeichnis deines Server legst und anschließend aufrust. Nun kannst du in den Infos schauen in welchen Varialben dein Pfad vorhanden und abrufbar ist.

Bsp: http://www.planetvoodoo.de/test/info.php?lalala=TakeItOrLeaveIt!


----------

